

When is realm.io coming out with android beta? - priteshjain


======
timanglade
Hi! Tim from Realm here. All I can say at this point is: we’ll do our first
public release very, very soon. Email me tim@realm.io if you want to get early
access :)

~~~
priteshjain
Hey, thanks a lot Tim for the quick response. I am so excited about this
product

~~~
timanglade
Thanks, that actually means a lot! We’ve been heads-down trying to build for
this new platform through the highs & lows, and it give us devs a lot of moral
support to know that people on the outside are excited about what we’re trying
to build too!

~~~
priteshjain
Yeah, I have been waiting to try this awesome product from a while, also
working on a new project on android and don't want to add sqlite in that so
have delayed adding persistent data right now till i can get hands on realm :)

